# Mini Competition: Shape Shifter (Advance speedcube comp)



## Metallic Silver (Jul 13, 2016)

Mini competition: Shape shifter!!
WCA Event: 3x3, 2x2, 4x4, Square-1
Special Event: 2x2 Ghost Cube, Pyramorphix, 2x2 Mirror, 3x3 Fisher, 3x3 Ghost cube, 3x3 Mirror, Mastermorphix, 4x4 Fisher Cube, Megamorphix (4x4 mastermorphix)

Scramble: 2x2
1. F D F D2 L' D2 F2 U' F L2 D' R B L2 B2
2. B D F' L D L' U' B2 L' D R' U' F2 R' U
3. F2 D' L2 B' U' L U' F2 R2 U R' U L2 U F'
4. F R F L2 D' L D B2 L' U' B R' B L' F'
5. D F' R U' F R2 U2 R2 B2 U B R2 B' D' R2

Scramble: 3x3
1. F' L' B2 F' L' F U B' U2 F L U' L' R B
2. L' B' F2 R B2 F2 R' D' R D' U B' F D2 U2
3. B' R B' D' F' L2 D' L' R F L' D U2 R2 U
4. U R' B2 F' R D U2 F2 U' R2 D2 F2 L' R2 U2
5. B F D' F D2 F2 D' U R' D2 R' U2 R' U L2

Scramble: 4x4
1. u' f' R F2 d u2 B2 D' r2 B d' l B b2 l' u' U' l2 F' l' b' l2 R2 D' d L2 r B f' R'
2. l2 b' f' d L2 l2 D L' f F' L2 R D' L2 l R D d2 U R' B2 U l' r' D2 d2 r R' D' L2
3. u' B2 L2 l' f u' U' b2 u r F' L' B D' L l d2 U F' U' r2 U' l' D2 L R u l2 b f
4. R' D d' l' R F2 l R' d U' L' R' F2 d' L' r u' l' R2 u l' f' r2 f' u2 B2 L' U' f L
5. l2 r' b2 L f2 L2 B2 b R2 d f' F d f2 l d2 b2 l F' r D' r' R' D B2 F2 L2 D u2 b

Scramble: Square-1
1. (0,2)/(4,-3)/(6,0)/(-3,0)/(3,3)/(0,3)/(-3,0)/(-2,0)/(5,0)/(4,1)/(2,0)
2. (-5,3)/(2,0)/(6,3)/(0,4)/(2,0)/(3,0)/(0,2)/(-5,4)/(3,0)/(6,0)/(-4,5)
3. (0,-1)/(0,6)/(4,1)/(2,0)/(3,3)/(5,3)/(6,0)/(-5,0)/(6,5)/(2,3)
4. (4,-4)/(0,-3)/(-3,0)/(0,4)/(2,0)/(-2,0)/(2,2)/(-5,4)/(0,2)/(0,2)/(0,4)
5. (-2,5)/(0,3)/(2,1)/(6,2)/(2,3)/(0,2)/(6,1)/(5,3)/(6,3)

Scramble: 2x2 Ghost
1. F' U2 F D2 F' L2 F2 D2 B' L' B' D B L F'
2. R' F2 D2 B2 R' U' F' L U2 B2 U2 B' L U2 R2
3. R' U L' D' R2 F' R' F2 D' R U' F' L2 U R2
4. B2 D2 F2 D B2 L2 F2 U L' U2 R B' U2 R' B
5. D' L2 D' L B D' R F D B L' U2 B D F'

Scramble: Pyramorphix
1. R' D' L' U2 B' U2 B2 L U' F L2 D2 R2 B' U'
2. L2 F' D2 F2 U2 R2 B2 U2 F2 U R2 U F2 D' L2
3. L F2 R' B U2 L U' L' B R' D' L' F2 D' L'
4. L2 U' R2 B L2 F2 U' L2 B L B2 L B R U2
5. L2 D B' L2 U2 F R2 D' R2 B L' D2 R' D' R'

Scramble: 2x2 Mirror
1. L D' R2 D2 F' U' B' D R U2 L F L F2 D'
2. B U L U' L' U2 F' U L2 D2 L' D' L' F D
3. R2 D2 R D' F' L2 B' R' U B' U2 R U2 L2 B2
4. R2 B2 D' B2 D' B' U F2 U2 R' B2 L2 D' R2 B2
5. F' D' L2 D L' D' B L U2 F D' R2 F2 U B'

Scramble: 3x3 Fisher
1. U2 F D U' L2 U' F2 D' R2 D2 B' R2 U2 R' F'
2. B' F R D2 U' R2 D' U R2 D' B R' B' U2 B2
3. L2 B L R' F L' R' D2 U2 L2 D U2 B D U
4. D' F2 D2 R U2 L' U B' F L2 B2 U' R F' L
5. F D2 U2 F2 R D2 B L D' L' R2 B F2 U F2

Scramble: 3x3 Ghost
1. D U F' L' B R2 B2 L2 U2 B2 R2 D2 B F L
2. B2 F L R2 D' U' B2 F' L R' U' B R' U F
3. R2 B2 L2 U R2 D U' F D' L' F D2 L' B' R2
4. R2 B2 D R' U2 R2 B2 R' F' D2 U2 R2 F' L' F2
5. L' R2 B2 U2 R' D2 L2 B F2 U2 R' B2 U F' U2

Scramble: 3x3 Mirror
1. D' U L B' D' U B F2 L D B' U2 R B' L
2. F' L2 F2 L R D' R2 D2 R B F2 L U2 F' D2
3. B' F' D2 U L R F U' F' L D' R' B2 L R2
4. B U' R' F' L' U B' R U2 B' L D' U L' D
5. U2 F D' U2 R' F L B' R D F R B F D2

Scramble: Mastermorphix
1. B2 R' D F2 D2 U B2 F L' D U' B2 R' U' L2
2. R D U B' R2 B2 L' R D L D2 U' L' U' L2
3. D U F2 L R' U' B' U2 F2 U' F2 L' B D' R
4. B2 L2 D2 L B2 F L R B' F L D L' R F
5. L R2 D L2 U B2 F' L2 U R' B' F D B' F'

Scramble: 4x4 Fisher
1. B2 f D' l d B r R2 f' u b' r' B' F2 U2
2. u2 U b2 r2 d2 u' b' F2 U2 b' l R' f2 u' r2
3. R2 b' L2 B2 L d b' F2 d' R' B' L b' U' l2
4. u' B2 D2 f u' R2 B l2 D2 b2 F2 L B L2 R2
5. b' U2 B2 f R' b' d' u2 L' R D' r' U2 R2 F2

Scramble: Megamorphix (4x4 Mastremorphix)
1. D' r2 b' D L u' l d2 r b R' D2 B' F' d'
2. f' r R2 f D B' b R D' r2 b2 u' B2 D' l2
3. D2 l2 d' u2 B2 u2 B' f2 u' L b' d' u2 R u'
4. b2 U' L2 R' d R2 u L U' L' l2 B' r f' D2
5. l2 f2 D l2 R2 d r' B u L u R D d L

Go ahead and comment your times below, anyway u want it as long as i can understand it.


----------



## Metallic Silver (Dec 21, 2016)

2x2:
1: (6.57)
2: (5.03)
3: 5.76
4: 5.23
5: 5.44
Avg: 5.48


----------

